# K8 Fresh.



## t-c (Feb 23, 2013)

I've had to walk away from my rebellious K8 as I'm struggling to get the thing dialled in, now it could be I'm not tamping with enough pressure, but as its set on 0 the water is coming out way too fast. And the Compak booklet is 'less than helpful!

So time to sit search the forum for inspiration with a whisky.

Compak 1

tc 0


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Keep the tamp constant and fairly light and change your grind. I have a k10, stick with it!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Are you saying you cannot make the grind any finer & its not choking the machine?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

t-c said:


> I've had to walk away from my rebellious K8 as I'm struggling to get the thing dialled in, now it could be I'm not tamping with enough pressure, but as its set on 0 the water is coming out way too fast. And the Compak booklet is 'less than helpful!
> 
> So time to sit search the forum for inspiration with a whisky.
> 
> ...


Well I remember posts telling you not to cheap out on the grinder







Maybe its just the burrs needing a little more use to bed in.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Is the 0 setting the coarsest or finest???


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just keep grinding finer the default on the fresh series for zero point is not zero


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

In other words, forget the dial! You could turn the dial until you feel the burrs touching (do not attempt to turn them!), then take it back 2 full turns and use that as your starting point


----------



## t-c (Feb 23, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Are you saying you cannot make the grind any finer & its not choking the machine?


Hi Gary, no chocking but as I've jut read don't trust the dial.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Take the hopper off and turn the grinder switch to the override position so that it runs constant, now wind the adjustment finer until you just hear the burrs chirping as they touch, make a note of the number that is your zero point. Now dual out coarser for 20 whole numbers and start from there


----------



## t-c (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you CoffeeChap- I spent most of this evening thinking on how (just thinking on the Mazzer grinders) but didn't want to or see how it was done on the K8







I'll go up and have another play with it in a bit with a bit more confidence now.


----------

